# i love my wife - i want eat her



## wesam (Aug 25, 2012)

i want swallow her cum ( my wife ) Is there any harm in swallowing


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Confucius say.....

Never approach a bull from the front, a horse from the rear or a fool from any direction.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

I accidentally my wife. Is this dangerous?


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Interlocutor said:


> I accidentally my wife. Is this dangerous?



Confucious say.....


Man who mix Viagra and Ex-Lax, dosen't know if he's coming or going.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Interlocutor said:


> I accidentally my wife. Is this dangerous?


That depends on the word you left out.

A few possibilities come to mind

lost 
shot
married
cheated on
pissed on
pissed off

All have ramifications.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Omg you guys are a trip!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

sharkeey said:


> That depends on the word you left out.
> 
> A few possibilities come to mind
> 
> ...


I already stated the word.

My wife.

I accidentally my wife, and now know not what do.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Man who make love to woman on hill not on the level.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

Interlocutor said:


> I already stated the word.
> 
> My wife.
> 
> I accidentally my wife, and now know not what do.


I'd like to buy a verb, Bob.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

frootloop said:


> I'd like to buy a verb, Bob.


I thought Bob was in another thread. :scratchhead:

OH WAIT! That was the Rabbit....


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

To the OP.... no there is no harm in swallowing.... at least not that I'm aware of. My spouse hasn't made any complaints nor has he ever had to be rushed to the hospital for eating me out. I would have to say that I'm pretty sure you will be safe....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

lol

ok ok ok... I know we're having fun (and I hope that continues too), but at some point I hope we help the OP with his question... 

What's his question exactly? Any takers?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Interlocutor said:


> What's his question exactly? Any takers?


he wants to swallow his W's vaginal secretion and wants to know if its harmful. I would think that, as long as she is a normal woman of average health, it would largely depend on the quantity.

If there is A LOT don't feel obliged to swallow it all, just have a taste until you are full.


----------



## Reformed_A_hole (Aug 21, 2012)

Provided she hasn't drank a litre of acid first you should be fine.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Probably delicious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

wesam said:


> i want swallow her cum ( my wife ) Is there any harm in swallowing


It will make you grow breasts and cause a sudden desire to watch lifetime and Opra!


----------



## roverman (Aug 25, 2012)

Twofaces said:


> Confucius say.....
> 
> Never approach a bull from the front, a horse from the rear or a fool from any direction.


This is so true!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Twofaces said:


> Confucious say.....
> 
> 
> Man who mix Viagra and Ex-Lax, dosen't know if he's coming or going.


:smthumbup::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

I do it. It's such a turn on for me. She doesn't know one way or the other if I am. It's all for me


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

Lon said:


> he wants to swallow his W's vaginal secretion and wants to know if its harmful. I would think that, as long as she is a normal woman of average health, it would largely depend on the quantity.
> 
> If there is A LOT don't feel obliged to swallow it all, just have a taste until you are full.


that made my day already 
I agree. The thing is - what is the LD50 in this case? 

To the OP - I see no harm in this. but as it was wisely stated - it depends on the quantity.

//actually the first thought that came to my mind after reading the subject of the thread: we meet again, Mr.Lecter!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Twofaces said:


> Confucious say.....
> 
> 
> Man who mix Viagra and Ex-Lax, dosen't know if he's coming or going.


Lmao....








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poppy (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG..I have not laughed so much in ages...seriously!!! Love it. Not my own secretions by the way...just the jolly banter...you just made my Friday!!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

fava beans go well with wife!

confucious say man with hole in pocket feel c#cky all day!

yes its safe to drink of the womans stream of life. but only if she returns the favor!!!! if she dosn't there becomes an imbalance and pretty soon she owns the house and half the retirement! LOL


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a hole in my pockey today!


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread was great.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Lon said:


> he wants to swallow his W's vaginal secretion and wants to know if its harmful. I would think that, as long as she is a normal woman of average health, it would largely depend on the quantity.
> 
> If there is A LOT don't feel obliged to swallow it all, just have a taste until you are full.


Thanks for the translation!


----------

